# Fair price for new Kubota BX 2360 ?



## williamp302 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello, I just got a price for a new Kubota BX 2360 with FEL, 60"MMM, Reverse drive land pride tiller, and Front Mount snow blower for $19,600 I am new to this and am wondering if this is a fair price? Thanks


----------

